# polkit no se instala

## Luciernaga

Ya estoy atrancado otra vez con Gentoo y tengo varios frentes abiertos.

Ahora estoy con esta máquina:

Procesador Intel EM64T a 3.2GHz

Memoria RAM dos gigas DDR-800

Gráfica nVidia GeForce 9600GT

Almacenamiento 4 discos duros SATA de 200GB cada uno iguales preparados para RAID, pero configurados en estándar IDE

Instalado Windows XP Professional x64 Edition y Vista x64 Ultimate, cada sistema en disco diferente corriendo correctamente, lo menciono para constatar que el hardware funciona sin problemas.

Instalo Gentoo desde un CD minimal ~x86_64 y pasa la primera fase, reinicio la máquina y arranca, configuro la red para encaminador y conecta sin problemas, reinicio y actualizo con emerge --sync y luego con emerge --update --deep --newuse world y aborta cuando instala polkit-0.110, reinicio y ejecuto python-updater correctamente, vuelvo con emerge -uDNav world y ... aborta de nuevo otra vez.

/etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist mmx sse sse2 -gtk -gnome qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr dbus consolekit"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/"

# GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/"

# GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

# SYNC="rsync://rsync.pt.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

LINGUAS="es"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ALSA_CARDS="snd-ctxfi"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa"

/boot/grub/grub.conf

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd3,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 3.7.10-gentoo

root (hd3,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.7.10-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdd3 vga=791

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.7.10-gentoo

title Windows

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

# vim:ft=conf:

(polkit-0.110) es parte de build.log

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -Wformat -Wformat-security -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o .libs/pkaction pkaction-pkaction.o -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread  ../../src/polkit/.libs/libpolkit-gobject-1.so -lgmodule-2.0 -lrt -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -pthread

/bin/sh ../../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -Wformat -Wformat-security  -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o pkttyagent pkttyagent-pkttyagent.o -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0  ../../src/polkit/libpolkit-gobject-1.la ../../src/polkitagent/libpolkit-agent-1.la  

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -Wformat -Wformat-security -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o .libs/pkttyagent pkttyagent-pkttyagent.o -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread  ../../src/polkit/.libs/libpolkit-gobject-1.so ../../src/polkitagent/.libs/libpolkit-agent-1.so /var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.110/work/polkit-0.110/src/polkit/.libs/libpolkit-gobject-1.so -lgmodule-2.0 -lrt -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lexpat -pthread

make[3]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.110/work/polkit-0.110/src/programs'

make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.110/work/polkit-0.110/src'

make[3]: No se hace nada para `all-am'.

make[3]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.110/work/polkit-0.110/src'

make[2]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.110/work/polkit-0.110/src'

Making all in docs

make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.110/work/polkit-0.110/docs'

Making all in man

make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.110/work/polkit-0.110/docs/man'

/usr/bin/xsltproc -nonet --stringparam man.base.url.for.relative.links /usr/share/gtk-doc/html/polkit-1/ --xinclude http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/current/manpages/docbook.xsl polkit.xml

/usr/bin/xsltproc -nonet --stringparam man.base.url.for.relative.links /usr/share/gtk-doc/html/polkit-1/ --xinclude http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/xsl/current/manpages/docbook.xsl polkitd.xml

Error: no ID for constraint linkend: polkit.8.

make[3]: *** [polkit.8] InstrucciÃ³n ilegal

make[3]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

Error: no ID for constraint linkend: polkit.8.

Error: no ID for constraint linkend: pkaction.1.

Error: no ID for constraint linkend: pkcheck.1.

Error: no ID for constraint linkend: pkexec.1.

Error: no ID for constraint linkend: pkttyagent.1.

Note: Writing polkitd.8

make[3]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.110/work/polkit-0.110/docs/man'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.110/work/polkit-0.110/docs'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.110/work/polkit-0.110'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-auth/polkit-0.110 failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-auth/polkit-0.110'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-auth/polkit-0.110'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.110/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.110/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.110/work/polkit-0.110'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/polkit-0.110/work/polkit-0.110'

Esta es la última fase del archivo build.log que lo tengo renombrado a polkit-0.110 si fuera preciso ver más contenido lo puedo poner en Pastebin ...

Pregunto: ¿porqué no se quiere instalar, qué es lo que tengo mal?

Debo decir que en la otra máquina cliente (Phenom) que tengo siguiendo el mismo procedimiento con la instalación se ha instalado y corre perfectamente Gentoo, me falta instalar los drivers de Nvidia (emerge nvidia-drivers) que luego lo haré de momento ahora con una configuración VESA funciona correctamente.

Saludetes  :Smile: 

PostData: Emitiendo el comando emerge -p sys-auth/polkit me devuelve lo siguiente ...

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-0.110  USE="introspection kde nls pam -examples -gtk (-selinux) (-systemd)" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5_p20120320-r1  USE="acl pam (policykit) -debug -doc (-selinux) {-test}" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/pambase-20101024-r2  USE="(consolekit*)" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.103.0  USE="-debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/upower-0.9.19  USE="introspection -debug -doc -ios (-systemd)" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r4  USE="nls -debug -remote-access (-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.5  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook mmx nls opengl (policykit) semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl udev udisks upower -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kerberos -lzma -openexr {-test} (-udisks2) (-upnp) -zeroconf" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug" LINGUAS="es -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -en_GB -eo -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -hr -hu -is -it -ja -km -lt -mai -ms -nb -nds -nl -pa -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sr -sr@ijekavian -sr@ijekavianlatin -sr@latin -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_TW" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/katepart-4.9.5  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/nepomuk-core-4.9.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules-0.98_pre20120917  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdesu-4.9.5  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/khelpcenter-4.9.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

----------

## quilosaq

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"
> 
> ...

 Quizá sea mas adecuado CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Xeon_w.2Fo_EM64T

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola quilosaq ... gracias por responder ...

Bueno, tu comentario ya lo había sopesado ... pero como en el último manual que tengo descargado y actualizado el 12 de noviembre de 2012 pone en el capítulo 5.d. Configurando las opciones de compilación (Listado de Código 4.2: Definir las variables CFLAGS y CXXFlags) especifica con caracteres de color rojo que los usuarios de Intel EM64T deberán utilizar -march=core2 por eso lo tengo puesto, pero no se termina el tema ahí, en esta máquina siempre había utilizado el parámetro -march=nocona funcionando perfectamente y últimamente usaba -march=native sin que me hubiera dado algún problema destacable ... pero de repente la máquina (la placa base) se me ha puesto borde porque acusaba errores y fallos sin poder determinar su origen ... ella data de alrededor de 8 años de vida y he llegado a la conclusión de que la controladora SATA del chipset acusa su antigüedad provocando problemas ... en estos precisos momentos estoy inmerso en cambiar el hardware para comprobar si efectivamente el culpable del desaguisado es el Northbridge 925XE o el Southbridge ICH6R para manejar los cuatro disco duros que tenía instalados y ahora verificaré si con otro disco duro WD de comprobada eficacia se repiten los problemas ... de ser así no me toca otro remedio que jubilar la placa base y guardarla en el baúl de los recuerdos ... amén.

Los cuatro discos duros "iguales" funcionan correctamente y los he pasado a una máquina nueva Supermicro C2SBC-Q similar a la P5AD2-E Premium que en estos momentos estoy verificando sus componentes y dispositivos para luego intentar conseguir instalar Gentoo como servidor de repuesto al principal que tengo (una Tyan con dos CPUs Xeon y 24GB de memoria), en estos momentos no tengo claro como quedará la finalización del reciclaje por lo que actúo sobre la marcha y la disponibilidad de cualquier elemento que precise.

No se preocupen que cuando termine de solucionarlo tendrán alguna noticia. Gracias y saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## cameta

Prueba con el comando

emerge --resume --skipfirst

revdep-rebuild

Con esto saltas el paquetes problematicos. Una vez actualizado pruebas con el problematico ya que muchas veces el fallo esta en que faltaban paquetes.

----------

